# bigadv for Windows



## [Ion] (Jun 29, 2010)

Saw this over at OCN and [H]

OCN bigadv: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/765908-windows-bigadv.html
[H] bigadv: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1529364
And also over at FF: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=14792&start=30

Great news for i7 owners, especially i7 hex-core owners.

Fitseries, could you give this a try on your SR2 system so we can see what 16 threads of i7 will do?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 30, 2010)

Fits gonna have a fit!  He just wrote that guide.....


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 1, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Fits gonna have a fit!  He just wrote that guide.....



Yeah, well....
Considering that bigadv isn't available for Linux ATM he should try Windows


----------



## bogmali (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice find Ion, will give it a shot later once my current -bigadv finishes.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 2, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Nice find Ion, will give it a shot later once my current -bigadv finishes.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 4, 2010)

Switched my -bigadv to the Windows SMP version....Looks good and not as much memory usage compared to the VM image.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Switched my -bigadv to the Windows SMP version....Looks good and not as much memory usage compared to the VM image.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100704/BigAdv WIN.jpg



I agree. Much lower mem usage, so now my 860 with 4gb can run -bigadv again.  
BTW, I am amazed at the small profile of the "GPU hit" the CPU takes running Win -bidadv. I only lose 1k ppd . I'm thinking of throwing another GTX260 in this rig.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm currently running a 2684 on XP 32 bit/i920 and it draws less then 1 GB RAM yielding 19.4 KPPD (46:30 min) at 4 GHz 15% into the unit. HFM is set to "AllFrames". Temperature is down 2-3 degree compared to crunching. It is my dedicated cruncher/folding box with a 9800 GTX+.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 7, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I'm currently running a 2684 on XP 32 bit/i920 and it draws less then 1 GB RAM yielding 19.4 KPPD (46:30 min) at 4 GHz 15% into the unit. HFM is set to "AllFrames". Temperature is down 2-3 degree compared to crunching. It is my dedicated cruncher/folding box with a 9800 GTX+.



Nice


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 13, 2010)

After my first failed attempt to do a -bigadv (a stop and a restart that didn't picked up my passkey) I tried again. This time with more luck - 46:11 min TPF gave 62.7 KPPD. I might give it yet another try


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

I doubt 62.7k PPD....I can see 62.7k for the WU, but not daily


----------

